# Flathead/Big Blues in Central Ohio Area!!!



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

We here at Brookdale Brothers Outdoors were wondering where to catch some big cats wether they are Blues or Flatheads. We have had or fair share of 8 - 12 pound chanel cats and think it is time to up our game a little bit. Any information on where we could catch them (lakes, rivers, resivors, ect.) or what type of baits you may use. We are young fishermen and would love to hook into some 20+ pounders and put them on film for you to see. Anything would be greatly appreciated ... thank you!!!


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

There's some flatties in Hoover and they just put blues in there but there not big yet

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

they put blues in dillon lake as well...some flatties in buckeye lake


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

yea i heard the released some blues in dillion not to long ago. i camped there last year and had no luck on catching them. any idea on how there doing up there on the blue cats?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Dillon blue cats are now all in the Licking & Muskingum....sry! You might as well go after flatheads and big channels here in Cent Oh.


----------



## BBO Ohio (May 7, 2012)

thats ashame. really would nice to have a place around here thats not a pay lake and you could catch big blues.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

I caught a blue in the teens outta the Philo pool in the Muskingum a cpl years ago. But its the only one Ive ever caught outta there . Doubt theyre are many more. Im thinkin it mighta been a paylake rescue


----------



## bassmassey (Aug 31, 2012)

wouldn't be surprised if bluecat catches on the muskingum become more common in the next few years....they got em' coming from both ways, dillon stocking and the wv ohio river stocking...not sure how well they will do in a shallow river though, sure it could support a couple bigguns...


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Go out and chase Saugeye in waters that are known to hold flatheads @ like 2:00am. 

Us Saugeye guys catch more Flatheads then the guys targeting them (not even joking)

Cranks, Sticks, Jigs you name it, the BLAST them all!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

acklac7 said:


> Go out and chase Saugeye in waters that are known to hold flatheads @ like 2:00am.
> 
> Us Saugeye guys catch more Flatheads then the guys targeting them (not even joking)
> 
> Cranks, Sticks, Jigs you name it, the BLAST them all!


Yup.......ive caught at least a dozen this fall alone......all 18"-22" but a nice surprise when s-eye fishing.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

Buckeyefisher7 said:


> they put blues in dillon lake as well...some flatties in buckeye lake


flatheads in buckeye? i thought that was an extreme rarity?


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

BBO Ohio said:


> We here at Brookdale Brothers Outdoors were wondering where to catch some big cats wether they are Blues or Flatheads. We have had or fair share of 8 - 12 pound chanel cats and think it is time to up our game a little bit. Any information on where we could catch them (lakes, rivers, resivors, ect.) or what type of baits you may use. We are young fishermen and would love to hook into some 20+ pounders and put them on film for you to see. Anything would be greatly appreciated ... thank you!!!


There are large flatties in Deer creek , they catch them every year, I have caught my largest cats from that spillway in spring when water was being dumped. My largest flat head from the spillway was 46 lbs. but that has been over 20 years ago. Blues channels and flat heads are in there. Live bait is all we ever used . It's been years since I went after them but I still here of friends getting them in the lake.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Sep 10, 2011)

Best place is the Ohio River without a doubt!!


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Recently caught one of the stocked blues in Hoover. What a fight. It was about 16-17 inches and 3-4lbs so they're not quite huge yet. I've also caught some nice flatheads out of Oshaughnessy.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> Recently caught one of the stocked blues in Hoover. What a fight. It was about 16-17 inches and 3-4lbs so they're not quite huge yet. I've also caught some nice flatheads out of Oshaughnessy.


That is AWESOME!!!! First report I have seen for a blue! Any one else catch any or here of how the stocking is going? Did they stock them again this fall?

Oh an bbo ohio, If I were to start targeting BIG flats, I would spend much time in central ohio unless its on the river,an on the river south of c-bus(not saying you cant do it,i know there in there... Within 1-2 hrs you can be at most of the lakes in the muskingum watershed area(peidmont,tappen,clendening to name a couple). Those lake more then likely will give you guys the best opurtunity for a big flathead. And from what I understand use BIG LIVE bait, And would assume you would get more bites on what ever is natural to the lake your fishing,but could be wrong.... In the spring when the water gets above say 55 or so. start reading the catfish forums now and read as much more as you can anywhere you can on the subject. You guys will get some nice ones!!!


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

They stocked them again in Oct this year. Added in yearlings and fingerlings.


----------



## mjn88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I caught 3 blues at Hoover this year while targeting crappie, drop shotting crappie minnows in the heat of the summer. I figured I was close to were they stocked them. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

I caught mine while crappie fishing too. Fun catch on a UL with a little crappie minnow.


----------



## jwfish (Jan 28, 2005)

Give it a few years at hoover and you will have some big blues after getting over 5 lbs they will start eating them big gizzad shad and they can grow very quickly if they grow like the cats in virginia you can have 30 lb plus cats in 8 to 10 years with the big gizzard shad population in hoover can't wait.


----------



## debard (Nov 9, 2011)

acklac7 said:


> Go out and chase Saugeye in waters that are known to hold flatheads @ like 2:00am.
> 
> Us Saugeye guys catch more Flatheads then the guys targeting them (not even joking)
> 
> Cranks, Sticks, Jigs you name it, the BLAST them all!


Those are some big ol' flatties AJ! I used to catch at least one every time I was out fishing creeks for smallmouth in the summer, too. Haven't caught one on accident in a bit, but they sure are a nice surprise.

Ryan, if you decide to head out targeting Blues and Flatties, you better take me with you. A blue cat would be a new species for me.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Yeah, before I stumbled upon saugeye fishing thats all I used to do. I have hit some dandys in my day, as a matter aof fact where A.J. may fish  I will have to get the crew back together and go after them agian. Nothing beats jamming 5 guys on a boat all night waiting to hear that clicker go off, it use to give me nightmares!!!


----------

